# LA271 loader help please



## 109 (Jul 8, 2011)

I have a b7300 with a La 271 loader on it. It has a bad leak that I cannot seam to fix. The local dealers told me that it was a discontinued item. I did find a dealer in a different town that found me a seal kit that i ordered and replaced the o-ring that appears to be leaking and it did not hold. I have been working on this on and off for 1 year and I have had it. I'm thinking of replacing the control valve. The problem is that i do not know what specifications the new model must meet to replace mine. I have seen different gpm etc. on different models. I also would like to find one that might bolt right up. Mine is a double spool with one handle if that helps. I will take any advice. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Messicks (Jul 7, 2011)

an OEM valve would be available.


----------



## gmansker (Sep 21, 2012)

*cylinder leak*

Kubota made two different kits for the cylinders on this loader. One kit has a seal on the bottom of the piston that is approx. 3/8 of an inch wide. The other kit does not have this seal. When I rebuilt the cylinders on mine, the dealer ordered the wrong kit the first time. When I went to pick up the kits, I noticed that the wide seal was not in the pkg. I pointed this out to them and, at first, they said that was the only kit made for that loader. Upon checking further, they found that there was, indeed, another kit. They ordered the kit and it had the proper seal. However, one of the "O" rings in the kit, (goes inside the piston itself) was too small. Went back to the dealer and got the correct part for the piston. Problem solved. If I can be of further assistance, feel free to contact me at [email protected]. 
Steve


----------



## parapower (Nov 30, 2010)

you can go to agparts.com
they have tractor parts for all makes of tractors you can get a kit or replacement valve they also have manuals for most tractors


----------

